# Dry towns in Mass



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I know there are alot of dry counties in the South being the Bible Belt and all but up here in Mass I was surprised to see this. Is that were all the drunks live?

http://www.mass.gov/abcc/licensing/licensing.htm
17 dry towns:
Alford
Carlisle
Chilmark
Dunstable
Gay Head
Gosnold
Harvard 
Hawley 
Lincoln
Montgomery
Mount Washington
Rockport
Tisbury
Wenham
West Tisbury
Westhampton
Weston


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Depending on what your definition of "dry town" is, here's another semi-dry town:

- Sharon - only recently allowed restaurants with 50 seats to serve alcohol to dining customers only. No bars, no package stores, no "stand up drinking" (must be at a table, with food).


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I thought dry town was no alcohol sold or served and wondered why Sharon was not on the list. Glad to see they changed it.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Natick used to have the same rules as Sharon does and was considered a "dry town". That went out the window a couple years ago (for Natick).


----------



## briand911 (Jul 29, 2004)

Dont forget Milton


----------



## 57ragus (Jan 23, 2004)

What about the packie in east milton square.......


----------



## copcar65 (Aug 16, 2004)

Westwood has also issued their first liquor licenses this past year with the same type of rules as Sharon. (no bars, package stores, must be served w/meal, linen napkins only etc.) The town however is courting a major hotel and shopping plan down by the Rt 128 RR station. It will be interesting to see how quickly these rules last if that plan moves forward. I don't recall many hotels or large restaurants without regular bars.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Needham I believe is a dry town as well


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

I've been in the Sheraton Needham as recently as a month or so ago and they have a bar. Maybe the "meal" requirements mean they have to keep the bowl of peanuts/goldfish stocked when they serve drinks??


----------



## EMT857398 (Nov 27, 2004)

don't forget to add Wellesley to the list...


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

USMCMP5811";p="68702 said:


> DVET1979";p="68584 said:
> 
> 
> > Needham I believe is a dry town as well
> ...


The strangest experience was when I had a Bud with my omelet at Bickfords on Highland Ave, but there's no where to buy a six pack. It's one f-ed up town, let me tell ya.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Harvard is no longer dry as of this year.


----------

